# FWD Atlas - Performance in Dry/Wet (non-snow) Pavement?



## cyphear (May 18, 2019)

I'm close to buying at Atlas, and basically finalizing my order. I think I want FWD, because it gets slightly better gas mileage, costs less, and is less complex. However, this review says that the FWD Atlas spins the tires frequently: https://www.motortrend.com/cars/vol...olkswagen-atlas-se-long-term-update-1-review/ Also, I've noticed most of the higher trim Atlases are 4motion. 

I don't want my tires spinning frequently (e.g. every time I turn and accelerate reasonably). Can anyone else offer feedback to how their FWD Atlas performs? I'm not worried about snow performance, since I am quite sure it'll be fine with decent tires in Kansas. Thanks.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

cyphear said:


> I'm close to buying at Atlas, and basically finalizing my order. I think I want FWD, because it gets slightly better gas mileage, costs less, and is less complex. However, this review says that the FWD Atlas spins the tires frequently: https://www.motortrend.com/cars/vol...olkswagen-atlas-se-long-term-update-1-review/ Also, I've noticed most of the higher trim Atlases are 4motion.
> 
> I don't want my tires spinning frequently (e.g. every time I turn and accelerate reasonably). Can anyone else offer feedback to how their FWD Atlas performs? I'm not worried about snow performance, since I am quite sure it'll be fine with decent tires in Kansas. Thanks.


I personally find that the factory Continental tires on my wife’s FWD Atlas are horrible and we are having them replaced with Michelin PS4 SUV tires this weekend. I run Michelin PS4S tires on my SQ5 and I’m hoping that the Michelins will offer a bit more traction. The Michelins also have a 220 tread rating so they are softer but will also wear faster.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Consider the 4Mo system (Haldex) is v. reliable and for 1 mpg is worth it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyphear (May 18, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> Consider the 4Mo system (Haldex) is v. reliable and for 1 mpg is worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Don't you have to change the diff fluid every three years? What's the advantage over FWD?


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

I think it depends on your situation and how you will use the vehicle.

A few questions to answer for yourself:

1. Do you intend to take long trips across the country? Especially to states or provinces that get winter weather.

2. Are you intending on towing at all with the vehicle, specifically a boat pulling it out of water?

3. Do you intend to keep a long time, or are you looking to potentially trade or sell? Resale value will be higher on 4wd SUVs 

4. Do you value MPGs and potentially less maintenance vs the “insurance” that the 4 motion will provide you in certain driving conditions?


Personally I’d never buy a 2WD SUV or Truck, but I can understand if folks simply will never use 4WD since they either live in a very flat, dry, and urban environment and/or never intend on leaving the comfort of city streets. Again it really depends on your situation and lifestyle.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

KarstGeo said:


> Consider the 4Mo system (Haldex) is v. reliable and for 1 mpg is worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This. 

Haldex disengages the rear axle on the highway so it gets very similar fuel economy to the FWD model. FWD is fine in a commuter economy car, but in an SUV it makes little sense - especially if the option for AWD is haldex like the Atlas. 

The front wheels will most certainly chirp if accelerating quickly, and especially if the car is loaded down with luggage and people which would put more weight on the rear axle and less on the front drive wheels. Hence there is chirping. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Because awd is for more than snow...its for anytime you get slippage such as rain, taking off from a stop, corners, etc.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyphear (May 18, 2019)

PMs12dxer, good list. I'll just buy chains if I'm going in the mountains. As we all know, AWD only helps with accelerating, so unless you're getting stuck, it's not helping. Stopping or staying on the road is almost always my concern in heavy snow. I've driven plenty of FWD and RWD cars in the snow with questionable summer tires, so I'm not worried about the snow. I do worry about resale, since AWD is so popular with higher-end Atlases. I don't quite understand the logic, because so many other vehicles are FWD and get around just fine. The gas mileage on the Atlas is garbage, so +~1mpg seems nice. I'm not debating that it could be nice in rare situations, but don't think I'll get $2k (+ gas and maintenance) of value out of it, unless it significantly helps normal acceleration.



KarstGeo said:


> Because awd is for more than snow...its for anytime you get slippage such as rain, taking off from a stop, corners, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, this is my question in my original post. I am looking to hear from someone with experience with FWD of how it accelerates. I don't mind having trouble going up a snowy driveway once a year, but chirping and spinning on sand everywhere in town would be annoying.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

cyphear said:


> Yes, this is my question in my original post. I am looking to hear from someone with experience with FWD of how it accelerates. I don't mind having trouble going up a snowy driveway once a year, but chirping and spinning on sand everywhere in town would be annoying.


I worry more about the lack of traction when attempting to pull out into traffic and not being able to accelerate...especially in the wet. Being an Audi guy I love AWD but I honestly didn’t think that the traction would be this bad with the FWD Atlas seeing that it does have a bit of weight to it.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

The stock Continental 18s and 20s are not the greatest from a dry traction standpoint. Chirping is inevitable. 

All this talk about minimizing chirping of tires and making that your driver for an AWD vs FWD decision is not the best approach for decision making.

AWD vs FWD should be based on needs, maintenance, and most importantly the terrain and environmental conditions. 

Simply put, Will you truly benefit and obtain the fruits of the AWD investment or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

For the OP, FWD is absolutely acceptable based off your Kansas geographical location which is flat and mild weather.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowosun (Dec 28, 2012)

IMHO, FWD Atlas is a better choice than 4motion if you don't go off-road or tow heavy things. Reasons below:
- The 4motion in Atlas only engage rear wheels once it detects tire-slip. As a result, it does not help much if you exit a corner while flooring the gas.
- The "safety" of 4motion system only applies to acceleration during normal on-road driving. Most accidents happen due to failure to stop.
- FWD is 460 lbs lighter. CarAndDriver tested both 2.0T and V6 4motion and 2.0T is 0.7s quicker to 60 mph. At 7.2s to 60 mph, the traction can't be too bad.

I don't drive "spiritedly" in Atlas. My 2.0T gives me 26 to 27 mpg in 50-50 city and highway driving in normal DC suburb traffic. VW is only making very few 2.0T base models - it is priced so low for its size. Most cars at my local dealerships are SE with 4motion and Tech. That's $8k over the base model. Yes it has more features and "better" equipment, but I'd rather save that money towards a roadster.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

nowosun said:


> The 4motion in Atlas only engage rear wheels once it detects tire-slip. As a result, it does not help much if you exit a corner while flooring the gas.


This is incorrect. This is haldex generation 5 and the torque split is usually a 90%/10% front biased torque split under normal driving conditions. However this system is proactive (not reactive like many think!). This means that when accelerating from a stop the rear is engaged specifically so the front wheels don't spin. Other conditions it's engaged are when driving up and down a hill, driving on uneven road surfaces, and even depending on the temperature. There are so many variables that determine how much the AWD engages, but it's always engaged to some degree. It's not just if the front wheels slip. If the front wheels do start slipping - that's when the system engages 100%. 

Haldex is an incredible AWD system - especially Gen 5 because it's proactive.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

I just bought a 2019 FWD SEL and past 40mph you really can’t tell the difference. I don’t take it off-road and my driving style is semi-grandma for the most part so it saves some $$$ upfront, on maintenance and gas. For more spiritual drivers and especially those going off-road I’d say go for the 4MOTION.


----------

